# Tune for a 2014 Eco



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

I am considering getting a tune for my 2014 Eco with the M32 manual transmission. I am mainly looking into the BRN tune as I’ve heard it provides significant power gains, but just how noticeable is the power increase? And if it is significant enough, should I be worried about the reliability of my engine and the longevity of my clutch due to the increased horsepower and torque?
Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

That would really depend on your driving habits. I do not think the tune by itself will affect much.


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> That would really depend on your driving habits. I do not think the tune by itself will affect much.


Hmm okay, I’d definitely want it to make a difference for what it costs. I’ll reconsider. Thanks for your advice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Another thing to consider with the Eco trim level is the transmission gearing. I know when I had my 2012 Eco, the high gearing took away some of the power I was hoping to feel esp. if driving mainly City like I do. Like Basirl said Depends on your driving habits.


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

Yeah, that’s one thing that has bugged me a little bit since day one. 1st is too short, too little of a gap between 3-4-5 and 6 is too tall, too tall of a reverse gear too. I notice the most power around 3000 RPM and above but anything below that is painfully slow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

